# B2 Visa with UK Criminal Record?



## whitelily (Mar 15, 2009)

Hello. What is the likelihood of a UK citizen with a robbery conviction committed over 28 yrs. ago and a clean record ever since, being granted a US B2 Visa? Also, is there a way to have this one offense removed from his record? I want him to visit me and my family, and I have sent him an Affidavit of Support, along with a letter inviting him to visit. To complicate matter further, he has currently lost his job due to the wonderful state of the global economy.

Any advice or shared experiences will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

whitelily said:


> Also, is there a way to have this one offense removed from his record?


The offense is never spent under US immigration law -- you always have to declare it. And it can come back to bite you many years later if you don't!

Luckily, robbery isn't a total show-stopper offense.


----------

